

News.YCombinator.com stats (according to Google Ad Planner) - rsiqueira
https://www.google.com/adplanner/planning/site_profile#siteDetails?identifier=news.ycombinator.com

======
rsiqueira
According to Alexa traffic rank stats, ycombinator.com is the top site number
1721 (Global Rank) and 990 (Rank in US):
<http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/ycombinator.com>

